# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کدوم درس عمومی رو 100 میزنین ؟ راز موفقیتتون رو بگین

## سرندیپیتی

مخصوصا عربی و ادبیات

من خودم زبان رو 100 میزنم 
راحته برام

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (50):  همه چیز به چن تا سوال اول ادبیات بستگی داره اگه اونارو خوب بزنی بقیه جلسه ارامش بیشتری داری :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mahdir

احتمالا فقط زبان خخ

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دینی و زبان بهترین درسا واسه 100 هستند ....._

----------


## Elahe_

من ادبيات 
البته ١٠٠ كه نه ولي كمتر از ٨٠ نميشه هيچوقت
زبان فارسي همشو نميخونم البته 
رمز موفقيتمم خودم نميدونم :Yahoo (4):  كلا آسونه برام مخصوصا قرابت و ارايه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


من ادبيات 
البته ١٠٠ كه نه ولي كمتر از ٨٠ نميشه هيچوقت
زبان فارسي همشو نميخونم البته 
رمز موفقيتمم خودم نميدونم كلا آسونه برام مخصوصا قرابت و ارايه


ببشخید یه سوال :
میگم اگه من همه لغات بخونم بعد برم سراغ قرابت مشکلی نیست؟؟
یعنی آرایه ها و قرابت ارتباطی ندارن اگه سراغ آرایه ها نرم و بعد از لغات برم قرابت؟؟؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟_

----------


## Zarax

زبان

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (50):  نمیدونم چرا همه واسه 100 میرن بعد سازمان سنجش 599 هزار و 500 نفر رو میگه منفی زدن  :Yahoo (4): 
اندکی تامل... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط seyed hossein



ببشخید یه سوال :
میگم اگه من همه لغات بخونم بعد برم سراغ قرابت مشکلی نیست؟؟
یعنی آرایه ها و قرابت ارتباطی ندارن اگه سراغ آرایه ها نرم و بعد از لغات برم قرابت؟؟؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


یک سری لغات برای بهتر شدن قرابتت لازمن . فور اگزمپل (‌ ‌ )  

گر : یا 
او : در قدیم استفاده میشده بجای ضمیر  آن گاهی
زی : زندگی کن 
زی : سوی
زی : کسوت 
به جای : جایگزین / در حق
تک  : عمق / دویدن / تنها
و .... 

پس ی چیزی مثل کد تقلبه برات     ی کد تقلب خیلی خفن . ی چیزی در حدhesoyam  _

----------


## sinavali

می بینم که بازی هم میکنی بعدشم میخای 100 هم بزنی


> _
> 
> یک سری لغات برای بهتر شدن قرابتت لازمن . فور اگزمپل (‌ ‌ )  
> 
> گر : یا 
> او : در قدیم استفاده میشده بجای ضمیر  آن گاهی
> زی : زندگی کن 
> زی : سوی
> زی : کسوت 
> ...

----------


## Elahe_

> _
> ببشخید یه سوال :
> میگم اگه من همه لغات بخونم بعد برم سراغ قرابت مشکلی نیست؟؟
> یعنی آرایه ها و قرابت ارتباطی ندارن اگه سراغ آرایه ها نرم و بعد از لغات برم قرابت؟؟؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟_


نه آرايه ربطي به قرابت نداره 
البته هم برا قرابت هم آرايه درست خوندن بيت از همه چيز مهم تره

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط elahe_


نه آرايه ربطي به قرابت نداره 
البته هم برا قرابت هم آرايه درست خوندن بيت از همه چيز مهم تره


نه مشکلی ندارم با اون 
از رو dvd قرابت میرم_

----------


## yasser0411

من دینی سنجش رو صد میزنم اما قلمچی یا گزینه ۲  رو نه
زبان هم معمولا 100

----------


## Amin6

دوستان اومده نوشته کدوم درس ۱۰۰ میزنید *رمز موفقیتتون چیه* بعد شما فقط درصداتونو میگید میرید؟ افرین ب شما

----------


## reza fff

اگ دقت کنید تاپیک از شما خواسته بگید چجور ب این جایگاه رسیدید..ن این ک فقط بگید صد زدم..همینم خود شروع کننده گفته ک شما صد زدید

----------


## amir22

> نه آرايه ربطي به قرابت نداره 
> البته هم برا قرابت هم آرايه درست خوندن بيت از همه چيز مهم تره


آرایه رو چطور میزنی 
من تو این قسمت ضعیفم ،یعنی حتی زبانفارسی رو
نخونده ج میدم ولی آرایه خیلی طول میکشه تا جواب رو پیدا
کنم

----------


## سرندیپیتی

بابا گفتم رمز موفقیتتون رو بگین

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام ،
بنده همه رو ۱۰۰ میزنم ! صدق الله العلی العظیم !

دوستان بگید چطور به این مهارت رسیدین که ۱۰۰ یا حتی بالای ۸۰ میزنین !

مثال میزنم : یکی هست کلا عربی نمیزنه بعد تایم عربی رو میزاره روادبیات و اینطوری ۱۰۰ میزنه !
یکی دیگه هر دوتا رو باهم بالای ۸۰ میزنه !
لطفا این مورد رو هم در نظر داشته باشین ،

ولی در کل اگه طبق خواسته استارتر بگید چطور حتی بالای ۸۰ میزنین ممنون میشیم همگی ، 
اینطور تاپیکارو که یه کمکی به خودتون و بقیه میشه باید بیشتر بهش بها بدین نه تاپیکای حاشیه‌ای.

مرسی از دوستانی که کمک میکنن

----------


## amir22

اگه زمان کافی داشته باشم همرو صد میزنم حالا صد نگیم
دست کم 90 ، چون براصد سر جلسه رفتن اشتباهه 
گاهی ممکنه سوالی ایراد داشته باشه! 
بعدش هم صد زدن سخت نیست که فقط باید بخوونی 
همین ، که نیاز به زمان داره 
قلقش خوندن و تست زنیه زیاده در حد مسلط شدن رو درس
که نیاز به زمان داره، زمان! 
البته این فقط نظر من بود ،
ممکن هم هست واقعا روش خاصی داشته باشه که من بی اطلاعم 
مثلا من تو یه سایتی دیدم یکی میگفت خواهرش که دیپلم
انسانی داشته ، و دانشجوی انصرافی بوده 
تو حدود 38 روز مونده به کنکور تجربی شروع به درس 
خوندن کرده و البته تایم بالایی هم میخونده، پزشکی آورده
رتبش حدود 1000 یا1500 فک کنم 
بعدش گفته بود که از کتابای آبی قلمچی استفاده کرده 
که حجمشون کمه !
حالا شاید بهضیا فک کنن قصدش تبلیغ کتابای قلمچی بوده 
ولی شاید کتابای کم حجم استفاده کردن بازدهیش بیشتر باشه 
خواستم بگم ممکنه روش خاصی هم وجود داشته باشه 
ولی به نظر من عمومی و حتی اختصاصی رو میشه صد
زد به خصوص ریاضی!  با خوندن مدوام و تست زنی زیاد 
که نیاز به زمان داره 
حالا اگه کسی روشی میشناسه که تو کمترین زمان بهترین 
بازدهی رو داشته باشه لطف میکنه بگه

----------


## vivabarca

یکی بیاد بگه انگلیسی رو چجوری ۵۰ ۶۰ بزنیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir22

من خودم به شخصه متوجه شدم تو دروس عمومی 
توانایی درک مطلب و ترجمه خیلی کمک کنندس 
مثلا تو ادبیات درک معنی و مفهوم ابیات برا قرابت 
و آرایه و زبانفارسی خیلی اهمیت داره 
تو عربی اگه معنی جملات رو بفهمی  خیلی خیلی کمک کنندس 
سلام هم که دیگه نگم ،اینکه بتونی سریع بخونی و کانی و مفهوم جملات و عبارات رو متوجه بشی میتوونی درصد بالا بزنی  
برا انگلیسی بود بودن معنیه لغت تو رو به 60 میرسونه 
حداقل ، البته حدود 20 درصد گرامر هست که اونم راحته
وای تو گرامر هم تا حدودی به توانایی ترجمه یا معنیه لغات
احتیاج هست

----------


## سرندیپیتی

زبان 50 60 کاری نداره
اول روی همه لغات دببرستان تا پیش کاملا مسلط شووووو
این 50 روز هرروز شبی 3 تا متن ریدینگ و 3 تا کلوز کار کن

خدایی زبان اسونه از الان بخونین 100 یا 90 رو میارین

دینی هم همینطوره فقط تسلط روی متن کتاب و هر ایه رو قشنگ تجزیه تحلیل کنی دور کلمه اصلی ایه خط بکشی 
معنی ایه ها 

واقعا اسونن تست هم فق سراسری از 90 تا 96 

من خودم مشکلم تو عربیه و زمان کم

یا مثلا تستای قرابت شک میکنم یا املا و لغت

ولی خدایی از عمومیا غافل نشین
خیلیییییی تاثیر داره
من حتی کارنامه های تک رقمی ها نگاه میکردم اونی که عمومیاش 100 یا 90 بود ولی شیمی 80 رتبه ش بهتر شده بود 
یادم نیس 95 یا 96

دیگه فکر کنین رتبه های پایینتر چقدر تاثیرش بیشتره مخصوصا ادبیات و عربی

----------


## mahdir

عربی بنظرم میتونم حداقل ۵۵-۶۰ درصد بزنم یک مبحث مهمش ترجمه/مفهوم هست که ۳۰ درصد داره واسه ۳۰ درصد دیگشم از قواعد آسون زیاد میاد توی کنکور.
برای دینی حداقل ۷۰ تا ۸۰ که البته بعضی اوقات فک میکنم میشه ۹۰ درصد هم زد بشرط اینکه از خودت آزمون زیاد بگیری و همیشه مرور کنی
برای زبان من ۹۰ تا ۱۰۰ میزنم کلاس زبان ۷-۸ سال رفتم و خب چند دوره از خودم آزمون کنکور میگیرم.
میمونه ادبیات که واقعا کم وقت گذاشتم البته بازم خوب وقت گذاشتم واسه قرابت ۵۰۰-۶۰۰ تا تست زدم ولی برای تاریخ ادبیات فعلا هیچی وقت نذاشتم واسه لغت املا هم یه مقدار.
کلا برنامم واسه ادبیات ۴۵-۵۰ درصد هست که انشالله بتونم بگیرم.

----------


## Amin6

> زبان 50 60 کاری نداره
> اول روی همه لغات دببرستان تا پیش کاملا مسلط شووووو
> این 50 روز هرروز شبی 3 تا متن ریدینگ و 3 تا کلوز کار کن
> 
> خدایی زبان اسونه از الان بخونین 100 یا 90 رو میارین
> 
> دینی هم همینطوره فقط تسلط روی متن کتاب و هر ایه رو قشنگ تجزیه تحلیل کنی دور کلمه اصلی ایه خط بکشی 
> معنی ایه ها 
> 
> ...


اون کسی که اصلا کلاس زبان نرفته نمیتونه 70به بالا بزنه زبان رو از الان
راستش من اصلا کلاس نرفتم خودمو که مقایسه میکنم با کسایی که رفتن اونا خیلی دایره لغت قوی تری دارن و زبان معمولا عالی میزنن

----------


## SkyWalker313

دینی و زبان رو انشاالله
عربی رو اگر وقت کنم و تست زیاد بزنم ممکنه بالای 80 بتونم
ادبیاتو ولی می ترسم. خیلی وضعیتم خوب نیست

----------


## سرندیپیتی

> اون کسی که اصلا کلاس زبان نرفته نمیتونه 70به بالا بزنه زبان رو از الان
> راستش من اصلا کلاس نرفتم خودمو که مقایسه میکنم با کسایی که رفتن اونا خیلی دایره لغت قوی تری دارن و زبان معمولا عالی میزنن




من تاحالا زبان نرفتپ کلاس
ولی 100 هم داشتم تو ازمونا

ربطی ب کلاس زبان رفتن نداره
اخه زبان کنکور واقعا مسخره ترین و اسون ترین درسه

----------


## phzed

دینی و زبان که درس باحالا هستن همه 50.60میزنن البته اگه دقت کنن...به شخصه همیشه این دوتا رو بین70.80زدم
ادبیات قرابتت خوب باشه و معنی و املا و کتاب های اشخاص رو خوب بلد باشی 60راحت میشه زد البته اگه خوب خونده باشی
عربی یخورده اذیت میکنه با این حال معنی رو بلد باشی چطوری باهاش در بیفتی و 4سوال اخر که مال منصوباته هم راحته +تحلیل صرفی که انصافا کاری نداره رو بزنی فکر کنم از60هم بیشتر میشه ....... :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## M..kh

> اون کسی که اصلا کلاس زبان نرفته نمیتونه 70به بالا بزنه زبان رو از الان
> راستش من اصلا کلاس نرفتم خودمو که مقایسه میکنم با کسایی که رفتن اونا خیلی دایره لغت قوی تری دارن و زبان معمولا عالی میزنن


من فکر نمیکردم کلاس ایقدر مهم باشه تا رفتم بهم ثابت شد

----------


## M..kh

> دینی و زبان که درس باحالا هستن همه 50.60میزنن البته اگه دقت کنن...به شخصه همیشه این دوتا رو بین70.80زدم
> ادبیات قرابتت خوب باشه و معنی و املا و کتاب های اشخاص رو خوب بلد باشی 60راحت میشه زد البته اگه خوب خونده باشی
> عربی یخورده اذیت میکنه با این حال معنی رو بلد باشی چطوری باهاش در بیفتی و 4سوال اخر که مال منصوباته هم راحته +تحلیل صرفی که انصافا کاری نداره رو بزنی فکر کنم از60هم بیشتر میشه .......


شاید اینجوری به نظر برسه ولی سر کنکور همه چیز ی جور دیگه میشه

----------


## M..kh

> دینی و زبان رو انشاالله
> عربی رو اگر وقت کنم و تست زیاد بزنم ممکنه بالای 80 بتونم
> ادبیاتو ولی می ترسم. خیلی وضعیتم خوب نیست


برا ادبیات چیکار میکنی تا به درصد خوب برسونی

----------


## TRACKER

من میانگین عمومی هام 90 هم بوده ، اگه آزمون هفته بعد هم همینطور تونستم بزنم توضیح میدم
اجمالا بگم راز عمومی تکرار هست ، پله آخر عمومی هم فراموش نشه کتاب عالی هست به نظرم ، کلا پله اخر اختصاصیش هم فوق العادست

----------


## سرندیپیتی

البته خب هر کسی یه استعدادی داره

----------


## سرندیپیتی

تکرار چی



راستی سوالات تشکیل رو چجوری میزنین 
من سر تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی زمانم میره

----------


## mina_77

به نام خدا

هیچکدوم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## INFERNAL

بچه ها قرار نیس به ۱۰۰ زدن فکر کنیدا...یهو میزنه سخت تر از انتظارتون میشه بعد روحیتون سر جلسه داغون میشه

----------


## aa79

من هميشه،از اول دبيرستان درس مورد علاقه و نقطه قوتم عربي بوده.سه تا آزمون آخري رو هم كه دادم(٧ فروردين قلم چي-٣١ فروردين سنجش-١٤ ارديبهشت قلم چي) هر سه تاش عربي رو ١٠٠ زدم و تا حالا كمترين درصدم فيكس ٨٠ بوده.تو امتحان نهايي هم كلا فقط عربي و ديني رو ٢٠گرفتم خخخ.روش كارم اين جوري بوده:
اول دبيرستان تا تابستون بعد از امتحان نهايي شايد رو هم ١٠٠ تا تست عربي نزده بودم(تازه خيلي هم كمتر.اصلا اهل تست نبودم).ولي از همون اول تك تك جمله هاي كتاب و تك تك كلمات رو(به غير از اونايي كه مال انساني هاست) تعيين نقش كردم.البته اينو بگم كه من از اول دبيرستان تا الان كلاس خصوصي عربي ميرم و همه اين كارارو اون جا انجام دادم.همين كه هر چي تو كتاب بود رو تعيين نقش كردم به شدت به تسلطم كمك كرد.ولي خب براي اين كار بايد وقت كافي داشته باشي.اگه بخوام تو زمينه تست زدن و روش خوندنم رو از دوره كنكور بهتون بگم،سر كلاس كه معلم درس ميداد بعد كه ميرفتم خونه قواعد رو نهايت نهايت تو ٥ دقيقه ميخوندم و ميرفتم سراغ تست!!!يه اشتباهي كه خيلي خيلي بين بچه ها رايجه اينه كه گير ميدن به درس نامه خوندن.عربي يه درس كاملا تست محوره.بايد خيلي سريع قواعد رو خوند و بعد اون ديگه فقط بايد تست زد و نكته هارو تو تست ديد.اصلا گير ندين به درس نامه خوندن.براي تست قواعد از مهر و ماه و براي ترجمه از نشر الگو استفاده كردم و به نظرم بهترين مكمل براي عربي همين دو كتابه.مهر و ماه به خاطر موضوعي بودن و داشتن تعداد تست بالا از سراسري و مخصوصا سنجش.نشر الگو براي چينش فوق العادش توي درس به درس.راستي من يه كار ديگه اي كه كردم و به شدت كمكم كرد،توجه به كتاب درسي بود.با وسواس زياد به حركت گذاري كلمات و خوندن مطالب كتاب.باور كنيد خيلي موثره.ببينيد عربي مثل فيزيك يه درس مفهوميه.اگه از همون اول مفهومي كار كنيد و اهل تست باشيد،ديگه اواخر سال حتي نياز به مرور نداره.من الان اين سه آزموني كه ١٠٠ زدم بالاي دو ماه بود كه طرف عربي هم نرفته بودم.همين تسلط به متن كتاب و زياد تست ديدن باعث شد تو درك مطلب هم مهارتم خوب باشه و معمولا ٤ تاشو درست ميزنم.راستي نكته هاي خيلي خوبي از درك مطلب در اوردم.هر كي اگه دوست داشت و قابل دونست كه راهنماييش كنم مخصوصا راجع به انتخاب گزينه براي وقتايي كه گزينه ها به هم نزديكه حتما بهم بگه.ببخشيد اگه طولاني شد.اميدوارم كمكتون كنه.هر سوالي داشتيد در خدمتم

----------


## dadash

من موقع کنکور همیشه عربی و دینی رو 100 میزدم بستگی داره فقط به تست زیاد تو عربی و مروووووووووووووووووووووور
عربی شیرین ترین درسیه که تا حالا خوندم................
دینی هم فقط مرووووووور
ارزوی موفیت واسه همه کنکوریااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hooman_Hk

من میانگین تراز عمومیم 7400 هست... دینی و زبان رو غالبا صد میزنم...عربی و ادبیات هم بین 60 تا 80 (البته عربیم خیلی عالیه)چون من تو طول سال شاید کلا 30 تست عربی زدم و همیشه تست نزده میرم سر جلسه و این درصد رو میزنم....راز موفیقت اگر بخوای بگی اینه که علاقه دارم...حافظه تصویریم هم خوبه و .....

----------


## سرندیپیتی

کتابی نیس من این 45 روز بخونم متنهای کتاب درسی تحلیلاش باشه
من فقط متن رو برای ترجمه و مفهوم خوندم ک اخر مبتکرانه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

اتفاقا من عمومی ها رو برای 100 زدن میرم
ی جورایی هم انگیزه میده بهتر بخونمشون
تمام و کمال

----------


## fateme.tehran

وسعت دیدتون رو اگر تقویت کنید و تند خوانی رو تمرین،
مطمئن باشید امکانش هست همه ی نکات از زیر دستتون در نره..ب
اروش تند خوانی 1000 کلمه در دقیقه مرور کنین..این رو بدونین آهسته خوندن و بادقت خوندن چیزی بهتون اضافه نمیکنه..این سریع خوندنه که شما و ذهنتون رو فعال تر میکنه.اطلاعاتی که یک انسان در حرکت تند میگیره خیلی بالاست.
تند خوانی تونی بازان رو مطالعه کنید

----------


## سرندیپیتی

روش تند خوانی چجوریه
مثلا ریاصی فیزیک

----------


## its.powergirl

Up

----------


## Neo.Healer

من عربی
خوندن متن های درس ها قبلا+ناصح زاده

----------


## Fatmhbhrmi

زبان و دینی 
عربی به پنجاه برسه خداروشکر میکنم 😐🤦🏽‍♀️

----------


## lolipop

عمومیام خوبن :"|

بیشتر عربی و زبان
گاها دینی
عربی لم داره و لمش دستتون بیاد محاله زیر 70 بزنین...یه قالب خاص یه همچین چیزی...تست زیاد زدن کمک میکنه
زبانم که از بچگی کارتونای انگلیسیو کلاس و...
دینی هم تسلط کامل به متن کتاب و حفظ کامل ایات و تست تالیفی

----------


## amir5119

> مخصوصا عربی و ادبیات
> 
> من خودم زبان رو 100 میزنم 
> راحته برام


منم زبانم خوبه همیشه 19 20 بود
ولی کنکور 97 وقت کم اوردم نتونستم جواب بدم تند تند چنتا تست الکی زدم اخرش -0.8 شد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir.mousavi

سلام. من زبان رو تو کنکور 97, 100 زدم. 
یکی دو تا توصیه بهتون می کنم در مورد یادگیری گرامر و معنی لغات, امیدوارم براتون راه گشا باشه. برای یادگیری گرامر, به نظر من, بهترین و آسونترین کار حفظ کردن چند جمله ی انگلیسی از اون ساختاریه که دارید می خونید. یعنی مثلا به جای این که توضیحات فارسی کتاب های تست رو درمورد نحوه استفاده از قید too بخونید, یه جمله مثلا; this ring is too expensive for me to buy. رو حفظ کنید و تموم. ذهنتون رو با توضیحاتِ فارسیِ دستور شلوغ نکنید.
در مورد لغت هم بعد از خوندن معنای فارسی لغاتی که براتون جدیدن, حتما به یک دیکشنری انگلیسی به انگلیسی رجوع کنید و جملاتی که به عنوان نمونه با اون لغات آورده رو بخونید تا کارکردشون رو توی جمله ببینید. و چه بسا ساختار های گرامر رو با خوندن همین جملات نمونه یاد بگیرید.

----------


## دکترتون

من عربی دینی رو 70 میزنم و دارم میکشم بالا ب امید 100 کنکور

روشش برا دینی اینکه میخونی تست میزنی بعد برو نکته های تستای غ رو ی گوشه بنویس مرور کن برا عربی هم فقط تست بررسی تست همین {درسنام عربی ناصح زاده و دینی هم گاج نقره}


[HIDEباشد ک رستگار شویم][/HIDE]

----------


## Arziya

زبان انگلیسی - از دوم راهنمایی فیلم و سریال دیدم.
شاید بیشتر از 75 تا سریال و بیشتر از 1200 تا فیلم سینمایی  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## high-flown

> زبان انگلیسی - از دوم راهنمایی فیلم و سریال دیدم.
> شاید بیشتر از 75 تا سریال و بیشتر از 1200 تا فیلم سینمایی


آفرین عالیه.

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_عربی . 

البته از اونجایی که قید کنکور ۹۸ رو به خاطر نهایی زدم ، تا سال بعد که ۹۹ واقعا بخوام‌ کنکور بدم ، دینی رو هم ۱۰۰ میزنم و ادبیات هم یه درصد خیلی بالا ولی ۱۰۰ نه ! 

رمز موفقیتمم چیز خاصی نیست . جز سر و کار داشتن زیاد با متون عربی ... 
کتاب تست هم زیاد کار نکردم . در واقع هرچی کتاب عربی داشتمم چون فکر کردم به کارم نمیاد دادم به یه دوستی ..._

----------


## Limo

Up

----------


## Lynx

زبان انگلیسی 90 تا 100 ..... از سال هفتم کانون زبان میرفتم و معمولا فیلم ها و انیمه ها مو با زیرنویس انگلیسی میبینم خیلی لایت ناول و مانگا انگلیسی میخوندم تا پارسال (الان ک دیگ :Yahoo (2):  یازدهمم ) ......
عربی اگ برسم بخونم(منظورم اینه برا عمومیا معمولا اصلا وقت نمیزارم اگ احیانا بزارم) 70 ب بالا حفظ کلمات + درسنامه قواعد + فقط تستتتتت. کتابمم خیلی سبزه

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_دینی رو معمولا یا ۸۷ یا ۹۰ یا ۱۰۰ میزنم ازمون ..... خط ویژه،کتاب، گاج نقره ای.... 
البتا انتهای گاج نقره ای و انتهای پاسخ نامش عالیه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_والا زندگی نامه خودمم تو کنکور به عنوان درس اضافه کنن بعید میدونم بتونم صد بزنمش_

----------


## samar_98

*شماها زبان رو چجوری 100 میزنین؟  حسودیم شد بهتون من کم ترین درصدم تو کنکور همین زبان لنتی بود 
عربی و دینی رو من بالا میزدم همیشه
تو کنکورم 100 نزدم،ولی  90 زدم 
عربی که کشکه، یه سری قانون خاص داره، تستاشم همه تکراری 
دینی رو هم که من کلا کتابای دینی مو کنار گذاشتم، فقط و فقط درسنامه رو از رو خط ویژه خوندم، تستارم از رو خیلی سبز زدم
رمز موفقیتتون رو تو درس زبان لطفا ب منم بگید*

----------


## Mr_ES

> *شماها زبان رو چجوری 100 میزنین؟  حسودیم شد بهتون من کم ترین درصدم تو کنکور همین زبان لنتی بود 
> عربی و دینی رو من بالا میزدم همیشه
> تو کنکورم 100 نزدم،ولی  90 زدم 
> عربی که کشکه، یه سری قانون خاص داره، تستاشم همه تکراری 
> دینی رو هم که من کلا کتابای دینی مو کنار گذاشتم، فقط و فقط درسنامه رو از رو خط ویژه خوندم، تستارم از رو خیلی سبز زدم
> رمز موفقیتتون رو تو درس زبان لطفا ب منم بگید*


۳۰۰ تا سریال و بالای چند هزار تا فیلم ببین اوکی میشی. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mlt

_این وقتو بدیم به خوندن 10000_15000 تا لغت بهتر نیست؟




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Unknown_


۳۰۰ تا سریال و بالای چند هزار تا فیلم ببین اوکی میشی.


_

----------


## Pcstud

> ۳۰۰ تا سریال و بالای چند هزار تا فیلم ببین اوکی میشی.


من سریال زیاد میبینم واقعا تاثیر داشت. البته من کلاس زبانم رفتم

----------


## Rainbow7

من میخوام دینی رو صد بزنم و شیمی رو میخوام  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## sami7

*قصد دارم دینی و زبان و ادبیات رو 100 بزنم

دلیل صد زدن تو یک درس ب نظرم می تونه این باشه که طرف از تو دبیرستان این درس رو بهتر کار کرده و یا خود شخص علاقه ی بیشتری داشته

درصد خوب زدن می تونه بر اساس تلاش و تست زدن زیاد باشه
اما اینکه ی نفر به صد فکر بکنه ینی اینکه علاقه هم در کار هس
*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samareh


شماها زبان رو چجوری 100 میزنین؟  حسودیم شد بهتون من کم ترین درصدم تو کنکور همین زبان لنتی بود 
عربی و دینی رو من بالا میزدم همیشه
تو کنکورم 100 نزدم،ولی  90 زدم 
عربی که کشکه، یه سری قانون خاص داره، تستاشم همه تکراری 
دینی رو هم که من کلا کتابای دینی مو کنار گذاشتم، فقط و فقط درسنامه رو از رو خط ویژه خوندم، تستارم از رو خیلی سبز زدم
رمز موفقیتتون رو تو درس زبان لطفا ب منم بگید 


عزیز شما که دیگه دانشجو هستی بهتره برای زبان بری کلاس و تخصصی تر بهش بپردازی*

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




عزیز شما که دیگه دانشجو هستی بهتره برای زبان بری کلاس و تخصصی تر بهش بپردازی


حق باشماست تو فکرش هستم.  قبلنم رفتم یه مدت
منتهی هیچ وقت نتیجه نمیگیرم، کلا استعداد آموزش زبان درونم نیس انگار*

----------


## mahsakiasi

> *
> 
> حق باشماست تو فکرش هستم.  قبلنم رفتم یه مدت
> منتهی هیچ وقت نتیجه نمیگیرم، کلا استعداد آموزش زبان درونم نیس انگار*


کلاس زبان برو و موازی باهاش فیلم ببین و اهنگم زیاد گوش کن فقط تلاش کن زیاد به فیلما معتاد نشی...مث من :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr_ES

> _این وقتو بدیم به خوندن 10000_15000 تا لغت بهتر نیست؟_


معلومه که نه،حفظ کردن لغت به اندازه ناخن مگس هم ارزش نداره :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sami7

*زبان روی دامنه لغت می چرخه و اینکه خوب بتونی معنی کنی همین !

گرامر هم چیز شاخی نیس و همش قلق داره مثل عربی
*

----------


## sina_u

> *
> حق باشماست تو فکرش هستم.  قبلنم رفتم یه مدت
> منتهی هیچ وقت نتیجه نمیگیرم، کلا استعداد آموزش زبان درونم نیس انگار*


خوندن زبانهای خارجی بیسشون یکی هست. همون کاری که برای عربی کردی برای انگلیسی انجام بده.
لغت ، قواعد و متن بخون. 
متنها رو مثل عربی  دو جور بخون یکبار یک متنو آهسته بخون و سعی کن با توجه به قواعدی که قبلا خوندی رابطه اجزای جمله رو درک کنی و متن دیگه ای رو انتخاب کن (مثلا متنهایی که توی همین کتابهای آموزشی هست و بعدش سوال میپرسه) و  سریع بخون و ایندفعه فقط هدفت فهمیدن متن با سرعت بالا باشه و جواب پرسشها رو بده در آخر برگرد اگه لغتیو بلد نبودی یاد بگیر.
به مرور پیشرفت میکنی.
فیلم و کلاس انگلیسی برای پیشرفت در مکالمه مفیدتر هست و برای کنکور به صرفه نیست اینقدر زمان بگذاری.

----------


## a.t.n

> *شماها زبان رو چجوری 100 میزنین؟  حسودیم شد بهتون من کم ترین درصدم تو کنکور همین زبان لنتی بود 
> عربی و دینی رو من بالا میزدم همیشه
> تو کنکورم 100 نزدم،ولی  90 زدم 
> عربی که کشکه، یه سری قانون خاص داره، تستاشم همه تکراری 
> دینی رو هم که من کلا کتابای دینی مو کنار گذاشتم، فقط و فقط درسنامه رو از رو خط ویژه خوندم، تستارم از رو خیلی سبز زدم
> رمز موفقیتتون رو تو درس زبان لطفا ب منم بگید*


سلام 
برای گرامر که از درسنامه کتابتون بخونید و تست بزنید که یکسری قواعد مشخصه 
برای لغت هم خود کتابهای درسی رو کامل باید بلد باشی 
بعد از اون برو کلوز و ریدینگ کار کن و هر چی لغت نا آشنا دیدی برای خودت توی یک دفتر با معنیش بنویس 
و این کار آخر رو که میخوام بگم حتما انجام بده اونم اینه که بیا کنکور های ریاضی و تجربی داخل و خارج 5 سال گذشته رو بیار هر چه لغت نا آشنا داره رو ازش در بیار داخل یه دفتر بنویس اونا رو کامل یاد بگیر و مرور کن 
ببین این قسمت مرور خیلی مهمه تا بره داخل حافظه بلند مدت و اینجوری مسلط بشی
مثلا قسمت بالا که گفتم متن کار کن لغاتشو در بیار متن 1 رو که کار کردی رفتی سراغ متن 2 لغات متن 1 رو هم مرور کن رفتی سراغ متن 3 لغات متن 1و2 هم کنارش مرور کن 
البته یادت باشه مرور به معنی دوباره خوانی نیست 
مرور یه یاد آوری سریعه

----------

